# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  نحوه ی درس خواندن در دانشگاه

## MAY MAY

سلام
  در یک جمله چه جوری باید در دانشگاه درس خوند.

----------


## Saeed744

> سلام
>   در یک جمله چه جوری باید در دانشگاه درس خوند.


رشته ودانشگاتو بگو تابهت بگم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mmr

مهندسی کامپیوتر تهران

----------


## MAY MAY

مهندسی کامپیوتر
راستش دارم خیلی تلاش میکنم که خودمو بالا بکشم ،اما نه تنها فایده نداره داره بدترم میشه.

----------


## Farzad.vn

> سلام
>   در یک جمله چه جوری باید در دانشگاه درس خوند.


در یک جمله دانشگاه جای درس خوندن نیس! باید برای ده رفت!

----------


## mmr

احسنت !!!

----------


## mmr

کتاب رو بازکرده یک صفحه را میخوانیم و ورق میزنیم به صفحه بعد و همینطور ادامه می دهیم تاجاییکه دیگر یک کلمه هم نفهمیم و در نهایت به خواب عمیقی فرو می رویم :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## MAY MAY

از کیا داریم راهنمایی میگیرم :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (22):  :Yahoo (22):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mmr

:Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 


> از کیا داریم راهنمایی میگیرم

----------


## Matin VT

سه هفتس که دانشگاهم
یک کلمه هم نخوندم
حتی یک کلمه
سر کلاس هم گوش ندادم حتی...
دانشگاه محل کسب علم و دانش نیست...
دانشگاه محل لش کردن و لذت بردن از زندگیست...

----------


## Ultra

باید درس خوند

----------


## samis

چخبرتونهه؟ چخخبرتونههههههه؟!  :Yahoo (75):

----------


## Fatemehhhh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MAY MAY


مهندسی کامپیوتر
راستش دارم خیلی تلاش میکنم که خودمو بالا بکشم ،اما نه تنها فایده نداره داره بدترم میشه.


چطور ؟ یعنی می‌خونی ولی کم میشی ؟ یه کم بیشتر توضیح بده*

----------


## mohammad_tezar

*منم از وقتی که رفتم درس نمیخونم*

----------


## Melikamg

من 2 هفته است دارم میرم والا هیچی درس ندادن همش تکراری دبیرستان شیمی عمومی ک داره مدل اتمی درس میده فیزیک عمومی هم بردار و حرکت درس داده زبان عمومی هم hello و how are you درس داده ریاضی عمومی هم تابع 
خب چی بخونم دقیقا؟؟؟  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Misto

والا ما که رفتیم دانشگاه درس مرس همش تعطیل بود ...  :Yahoo (20):  پسر مسرای دختر ندیده هم که همش حواسشون به دخترا بود .. 
 :Yahoo (31):  در واقع تو کلاس درس فقط 2 تا دختر درس میخوندن  :Yahoo (106):  همونام جواب سوالایی ک استاد میپرسید میدادن ... 
 :Yahoo (22):  آخر ترم هم که شب تا صبح بیدار بودیم تا فقط نمره قبولی بگیریم نه 20 اینا تا مشروط نشیم  :Yahoo (20): 
---------------------------------------------------
اگه میخوای واقعا درس بخونی خب فقط بشین درس بخون مگه زمان کنکور با الان چه فرقی کرده ؟ استادا شاخ در اوردن ؟ درس خوندن سخت شده ؟ خودت عوض شدی ؟ کتابا به زبون دیگه نوشته شدن ؟ یا چی ؟ 
در مورد مهندسی کامپیوتر هم چون من هم همین رشته رو خوندم باس بگم که ...  :Yahoo (31):  فقط باس پای کامپیوتر کد بنویسی و منطق و راه حل مسئله رو یاد بگیری ... البته این درصورتیه که تو بقیه درس ها مثل ریاضی و فیزیک و درسای عمومی مشکلی نداشته باشی ... اگه بخوای بشینی یه جا و کد نویسی و کامپیوتر رو تئوری یاد بگیری ...  :Yahoo (31): باس بگم هیچی نمیشی و هیچی هم یاد نمیگیری ....
اگه واقعا میخوای بری جلو ... بیخیال روتین کلاس و بقیه دانشجو ها شو ...

----------


## 19pf

> سه هفتس که دانشگاهم
> یک کلمه هم نخوندم
> حتی یک کلمه
> سر کلاس هم گوش ندادم حتی...
> دانشگاه محل کسب علم و دانش نیست...
> دانشگاه محل لش کردن و لذت بردن از زندگیست...


معنای امضاتون به فارسی چی میشه ؟

----------


## Matin VT

> معنای امضاتون به فارسی چی میشه ؟


بندی وجود ندارد
همش ضبط‌ شدس
همش یه توهمه
*از فیلم Mulholland Drive

----------


## < ForgotteN >

*بابا هنوز یه ماهم از ترم جدید نگذشته .. خداوکیلی شما درس میخونین ؟؟!*

----------


## Ebrahim999

ما تو فكريم كه شروع كنيم

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

*اگه دوست دارین مث ۹۰ دانشجو های کشور باشین 
هیچ کاری نکنین: )
یه ترم علاف بگردین 
شب امتحان بشینین بخونین ، پاس شین : )


اما اگه واقعن دوس دارین یه چیز یاد بگیرین،،، اول از همه سرِ کلاس خوب گوش بدین حرفای استادو،، اگه چیز مهمی شنیدین یادداشت برداری کنید حتما..... و اینکه درسِ هر روز رو همون روز بخونید 

و بعد هم مطالعه ی بالا تر از سطح دانشگاه داشته باشید ،، کتاب های مرجع رو بخونید ،،،  یهو میبینید سر کلاس استادا یه کتاب معرفی میکنن ،،، حتما برید سراغش 
یا راجب یه شخص صحبت میکنن ،، برید بگردید ببینید کی بوده؟؟ چیکار کرده؟؟ چه نظریه هایی داشته؟؟ چه کمکی به پیشرفت رشتتون کرده؟! 

همیشه سعی کنید جلو تر از سطح کلاس باشید ،، وقتی استاد سوالی مطرح میکنه ،، قبل از همه جوابش رو بدونید 



و اینکه دقیق از رشتتون مطلع نیستم ،،، اما سعی کنید به صورت عملی و کاربردی هم حتما تمرین کنید ،،،  با کامپیوتر کار کنید ،، به نرم افزار ها مسلط بشین،، برنامه نویسی کنید 


و اینکه اگه زبانتون قوی نیست ،، سعی کنید حتماااااا زبانتون رو تقویت کنید ،، مقاله های علمی و کتاب ها رو به زبان اصلی مطالعه کنید 

اخبار مربوط به رشتتون رو هم حتما پیگیری کنید ،،، تو گروه ها و انجمن های مرتبط عضو بشید ،،، با متخصصا ارتباط بگیرید ،، 


راستی دروس عمومی رو لزومی نداره خیلی روشون وقت بزارید ،،  همون شب امتحان کافیه ،،، ترجیحا هم همون ترمای اول انتخابشون کنید ،، که برای ترمای آخر که درس هاتون سنگین تر میشه نمونن*

----------


## God_of_war

تو دانشگاه باید به روش  هیپنوتراپی خوند که در مراجع علمی بهترین روش برای درس خواندن هس :Yahoo (15):

----------


## ZAPATA

این که کدوم دانشگاه
کدوم رشته
کدوم ترم
کدوم درس
با کدوم استاد
کدوم حس و حال 
باشیا
مدل درس خاندن متفاوت میشه
 :Yahoo (76): 
یه مدلیاش که باید خر زد تا درس پاس ش :: هرجلسه استاد میپرسه و همینارو میزنه به حساب میان ترم ::: ممکنه امتحان آزمایشگاهی هم داشته باشه  ::: حتا سمینار کنفرانس هم ازتون بخاد و کار سنگین میشه :::: مثل اکثر درسا تخصصی
یه مدلیاش میخاد فقط سر کلاس بشینی و گوش بدی و یه کم کل کل با استاد و تهشم یه امتحان ساده تستی و پاس شدن درس و خلاص ... مثل خیلی درسا عمومی !
بعضی درسا هم بیشتر عشق و حال هستش تا درس مرس ...... مثل یه درس باغبانی داشتیم خیلی حال میداد میرفتیم درخت میکاشتیم و گل و سمبل بهم پیوند میزدیم  :Yahoo (76):  گاهی هم فرغون برمیداشتیم میرفتیم دور دور !
بعضی درسا هم استاد خشن و جدیه باید سوخت و ساخت تا درسو پاسید ..... استاد دیگه هم نداره ........  اگر هم استاد تند حرف بزنه و کلاس هم شلوغ باشه واویلا میشه 
یه فاز جالب دیگه که تجربش کردم تفاوت بین فردوسی و پیام نور هستش ..... فردوسی اکثر کلاس پاوپوینتا به انگلیسی بودش حتا از همون ترم اول سر درسای پایه هم استاد جزوه تدرسیش انگلیسی بودش ولی تو پیام نور تا الان چیز انگلیسی زیاد ندیدم همش فارسی بوده .... ! همین تفاوت کمی نیست !
بعضی کلاسا هم هستش استاد خیلی رو کنفرانس تاکید داره و حتا بیشتر نمره رو همین کنفرانس و سمیناری که ارائه میدی قرار میده و باعث حسابی واسش مایه خرج کنی تا کامل نمرشو بگیری .... در نگاه اول ساده به نظر میاد ولی وقتی میری تو کارش میبینی باید حساب شده جلو رفت و به همین شولیا نمیشه استادو دور زد
.................
خلاصه این که انواع حالت ها میتونه پیش بیاد تا درسا پاس شن
هرجوری بشه پاس میشن
ولی به قول یه استادم  ...... دانشگاه یه فرصت هستش واسه تمرین دانشجو بودن ...... !
 :Yahoo (106):

----------


## ZAPATA

هر درس میتونه یه تجربه خاص باشه 
سر درس آزمایشگاه شیمی آلی .... هیچ کی فکر نمیکرد من بالاترین نمره کلاس بشم ... خیلی شوخی میکردم .... زیاد تو کلاس (مثلن) جدی نبودم ..... استاد شرح آزمایشو میگفتو ما هم با خنده و بازی آزمایشو انجامش میدادیم و یه ازائه گزارش و تمام ! :::: خیلی استاد خوبی بود .... بازنشسته شده بود ولی خب بازهم بهش کلاس داده بودن حوصلش سر نره  :Yahoo (76): 
یه درس خانواده هم داشتیم خیلی با استاد بحث میکردم حتا یادمه یه سمینار ارائه دادم درباره عشق و عاشقی های امروزی ...... البته قبلش به استاد جریانو گفته بودم که در چه مورد میخام حرف بزنم ... هیچ دختر هم تو کلاسمون نبود و راحت میشد باز حرف زد .... من دیگه واضح جلو همشون شرح واقعه کردمو انواع مدلای لاو زدن رو گفتم و بعد هم نقد و ارائه نظرات مختلف و کلی بحث و جدل و .... ! کلاس جالبی بود ! ::::: یه باحالی درسای عمومی .... به خصوص تو دانشگاه های بزرگ مثل فردوسی این هستش .... که از اکثر دانشکده ها و اکثر رشته ها میان سر اون کلاس و یه حالت چند ملیتی قومی نژادی فکر و بحث پیش میاد که متفاوت از کلاسای تخصصی هستش که فقط بچه های رشته خودتون هستش ...... !
یه درسی رم دو استاد واسش داشتیم ..... هرکدوم هم لم خاص خودشو داشت ... از یکی 11 شدم از یکی 18 شدم  :Yahoo (76): 
یه درسی رم دوبار از استاد 20 شدم 
یه درس رو در کمال احترام صفر شدم  :Yahoo (23): 
واسه یه درس واسه هشت نفر بچه های کلاس از استاد واسشون 20 گرفتم  :Yahoo (76): 
یه درس رو رفتم به استاد گفتم از نمره من کم کن به نمره یکی از دخترای کلاس اضاف بزن .. اونم قبول کرد
 :Yahoo (20):

----------


## unknown18

بچه ها من ورودی بهمنم کلاسام بهمن شروع میشه امسال هم میخوام دوباره کنکور بدم اونایی که دانشگاه رفتن میشه بگین به نظرتون همیچین چیزی شدنیه یا نه ؟؟؟یعنی همزمان هم دانشگاه برم هم واسه کنکور بخونم

----------


## ZAPATA

> بچه ها من ورودی بهمنم کلاسام بهمن شروع میشه امسال هم میخوام دوباره کنکور بدم اونایی که دانشگاه رفتن میشه بگین به نظرتون همیچین چیزی شدنیه یا نه ؟؟؟یعنی همزمان هم دانشگاه برم هم واسه کنکور بخونم



 :Yahoo (76): 
کارت کمی سخت میشه
با این حال شدنیست
 :Yahoo (106): 
.........................
تازه تو از بهمن میری سر کلاس
از طرفی هم اگه واست سنگینه ترمو مرخصی بگیر واسه کنکورت بخان
اگه رم رفتی دانشگاه ... واحد کم بردار .... فکر کنم 12 یا 14 واحد حداقل میتونی برداری (پیام نور باشی دختر هم که هستی میتونی حداقل 8 واحد هم برداری)
درسارم سبک بردار ..... بیشتر هم عمومی بردار ........  به ساعت کلاساتم دقت کن که بیشتر کلاسات تو یک روز باشه که بیشتر الاف رفت و آمد و مسیر نشی وقتت بره
بعدشم اگه دیدی از برنامه کنکورت کم میشه و خوب پیش نمیره .... درسارو در حد پاس کردن نمره 12 جم کن و خلاص ... و بعدشم در حد هفته ای یکی دو مرور راحت میشه درسو پاسید 
نگران یادگیری عمقی مباحث هم نباش .... اگه عمومی بود که همون 12 بگیر کافیه ... درس اصلی خودت بود همون 12 رو بگیر ولی حواست باشه که بعدن (مثلن تابستون) باز دوباره درسشو بخونی که بعدن واسه درسای پیش نیاز دچار مشکل خاص نشی 
 :Yahoo (106):

----------

